# Play hard at the bridge Ben... Jan 06 / 11 Apr 08



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My apologies if I've been quiet on here recently. I've had a very poorly boy at home.

Monday night, my fears were confirmed when my old boy Ben was diagnosed with a clotting disorder.

Monday night/Tuesday morning I awoke to find a cold, almost lifeless, ben laying on the top deck of his cage, a skin tumour on his side had began bleeding overnight and due to his clotting problem, took far too long to stop.

Emergency fluids were given, and he perked up well. But never truly started eating/drinking properly. Wednesday night it was noticed that an abscess on his side had decided to begin to come to a head - meaning another large blood loss was to be due soon. (I quit my job to keep a constant eye on the little guy) but it soon became apparent that if he kept refusing any fluids or food we would have a problem. He stayed by my side day and night. Such a sweet little boy, curling up to go to sleep with me at night in his snuggle pouch next to me.

He was in pain, so I took him to the vets this evening so we could confirm it was an abscess on his side, and also lance if necessary. Unfortunately though, after the FNA he began to stress out, became lucid and then began to fit. The vets (two of them) spent 15 minutes trying to get him back .. but unfortunately his time on this earth was over










Ben was always an odd little thing. When we first bought him home, he had a terrible hair phobia. He would scream and scream at anything furry that came his way. He never seemed to warm up enough to other rats to allow them to come close to him. Towards the end though, in his golden years, he began to befriend Jake (a fellow nakie) who loved to share a snuggle pouch with him. 

Ben was also a nightmare hoarder. Sooo many times he would find the packet of chocolate drops, or a plate full of left over pizza crusts, anything really, and spend the whole of his free-range time running back and forth adding to his stash in his cage. You couldn't take them back off of him either, or you were met with a hissy hand-hump the second you touched his stash lol.

He was the sweetest little boy I've ever known. A true ambassador to all rat-kind. I think I finally found my heart - rat, only realised to late to let him know. 

Sweet little Ben - play safely at the bridge. Enjoy your new, pain free, life. We'll meet again one day. xx


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost him *Big Hugs*


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you 

He was a big part of my family for such a long time, I think everyone here is feeling his loss tonight.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry for your loss! -hugs-


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess your darling passed not too long before mine did. he sounds a little like my girl. i once found a stash of 19 wrapped milky way mini's behind my bed. i guess i left the bag somewhere and my sweetie found them...maybe somewhere, those two are hoarding treats together.

im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry. (((((HUGS)))))

You helped me so much in Coco's passing...I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Ben sounds like such an amazing animal. ((hugs))


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww Ben, it was so nice to "meet" such a special man. He was quite the fighter but that dang body failed him and he couldn't stay with his mom forever like he wanted to.

Take care of my Bella, Ben. Lets hope she is nicer to other rats over There than she was here. :roll:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Take care of my Bella, Ben. Lets hope she is nicer to other rats over There than she was here. :roll:


Ben was quite the ladies man, don't worry. I'm sure he's butt sniffing Bella as we speak  Seriously though, he'll look after her well, I have no doubt.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So sorry


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss ration. its seems like its been a rough month for many of our members. play hard at the bridge ben, we'll miss your stories.


----------

